
Ask HN: Is our pricing structure right? - kevinjyc
Our service: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;smartip.io is an IP Geolocation API and we are currently offering the following tiers:<p>Free Tier: up to 250,000 req&#x2F;mo
Startup Tier: up to 1.5 Million req&#x2F;mo for $40&#x2F;mo
Pro Tier: up to 10 Million req&#x2F;mo for $150&#x2F;mo
Enterprise Tier: need to contact us to discuss<p>Considering that this is a pretty cluttered market we are trying to be as much competitive as possible.
What do you guys thing about the current pricing structure?
Any suggestions?
======
QUFB
It's a very cluttered market. Why are you different than any other geolocation
service?

Honestly, it's really easy (and cheap) to do it yourself: Buy the Maxmind DB
and leverage open source libraries for reading the data.

~~~
big_chungus
The free maxminddb geolite2 does fine for most cases, too. Nice and easy-to-
use python module to go with it. I'm pretty sure the city one is ~100MB, so
doable to keep a copy on-device.

~~~
kevinjyc
I think it is all down to the usage and performance needed. If you need high
resiliency and performances, using a third party API like smartip.io is the
way to go.

If the requirements are less strict then using a local db like MaxMind would
be the right choice.

As a side note, we offer very simple and well documented libraries in C#,
Typescript and PHP.

------
wingi
IPv6?

~~~
kevinjyc
We support IPv6 lookups as well.

